
Deconstructing Xkcd.com/1987/ - asplake
https://snarky.ca/deconstructing-xkcd-com-1987/
======
gus_massa
You can also see an explanation of every xkcd in
[https://www.explainxkcd.com/wiki/index.php/1987:_Python_Envi...](https://www.explainxkcd.com/wiki/index.php/1987:_Python_Environment)

In this case, the explanation in the OP is more detailed than the explanation
in explainxkcd.

